# Possible EGR Valve failure?



## Mudguard05 (Aug 11, 2010)

I need help! While on holiday my car went into limp mode with the engine management light on. Its a 2005 X-Trail 2.2 Dci Sport.We tried disconnecting the sensor for the EGR valve and then drove it and it seemed fine until i sit still with the engine running for a while then move again it goes into limp mode. To help diagnose the problem we also took of the air filter sensor and the air outlet sensor but found it was the EGR sensor that allowed it to drive ok. Does this indicate the EGR Valve is at fault? I took it to a garage and they plugged in the computer and the following fault codes came up, P0237, P0113, P0234, P0102, P089, P044 with the last one being the EGR valve.


----------

